

McDonald’s and their McSuperfluous Domain Portfolio - jakestein
http://themetricsystem.rjmetrics.com/2009/05/19/mcdonalds-and-their-mcsuperfluous-domain-portfolio/

======
bayleo
TL;DR --> McDonald's owns every www.mc(state).com site and uses each domain
for recruiting purposes instead of a central page.

Somewhat anti-climatic but I made it all the way through because I recognized
the blog/author and was pining for an article similar to this classic from
last year...

[http://themetricsystem.rjmetrics.com/2008/11/06/single-
lawn-...](http://themetricsystem.rjmetrics.com/2008/11/06/single-lawn-signs-
conquer-the-american-landscape/)

~~~
dsil
Except McHawaii.com, which is owned my Management Consultants of Hawaii, so
McDonalds uses McHawaii.net instead. Trivia!

